# PVC hose bracket



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

Where does the PVC hose bracket mount on the intake on the 65 GTO.
I have seen the right rear intake bolt and the post with the threaded bolt hole on the intake( looks like the one that mounts the AC support bracket).
thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

intake bolt for bracket, not AC mount hole.


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

does anything mount on the that rear post
Thanks for the help


----------

